# Ultracal 30 plaster



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

One of the things that bugs me about living in a rural area is the inability to find items. One is this Ultracal 30 plaster that I'm attempting to use to make these Corkus arms. I have checked 2 drywal supply houses, different paint shops, and checked the Lowe's and Depot websites. I'm getting nowhere. I'm wondering if anyone knows of a national chain that would have this stuff, or if not, would using Plaster of Paris be that big a deal? Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

HR I has the same problem here in TN not many ceramic places here and none of the hardware shops or supply houses carried it. I found a local place by going to plaster.com and looking at the distributors. I found that Porter Warner in my area carried it they are a huge outfit and to my surprise they had a city office and sell to anyone so the min amout was a 100lb bag for 30.00 I think. They also carry clay for sculpting and the pottery plaster. Here is a link to your area for USG distributor:
http://www.gypsumsolutions.com/distributor/StateDistributors.asp?t=D&state=8

I hope you find some soon.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Ruafraid, thank you very much for your help. It looks like the nearest place according to this is Philadelpha, so I'm going to try to buy some form Plaster.com per your reply. Thanks again!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Isn't that the best thing about this forum? People helping each other out..way cool!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Do you have a hobby supply store in your area? A lot of hobby stores that specialize in model trains sell Ultracal. I bought a 2-quart carton of it years ago for making cub scout neckerchief slides.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

mrklaw said:


> Do you have a hobby supply store in your area? A lot of hobby stores that specialize in model trains sell Ultracal. I bought a 2-quart carton of it years ago for making cub scout neckerchief slides.


NERD! LOL...Just kidding.


----------

